

How to Level Up in Your Career as a Startup Software Engineer - petesoder
http://g33ktalk.com/how-to-level-up-in-your-career-as-a-startup-software-engineer/

======
cphenner
One approach to 'career management' not mentioned here but that I think is
non-obvious but helpful to you and to others is to help recruiters with
referrals.

Now: I know recruiters are often the subject of a lot of mockery on HN, but
referrals are a way to stay engaged and to look good for times (later) when
you may need their help.

And any sincere efforts to help others find work is both rewarding and creates
a good halo effect.

All good reminders, all hard to keep in mind :)

